# Discover Hong Kong (香港盛世)



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Discover Hong Kong 盛世香港 (^o^)*

Hong Kong is not the best but one of the most vibrant cities in the world with a splendid Victoria Harbour view. She is located in the centrum of East Asia and consists of more than 230 islands. Hong Kong Island, Kowloon Peninsula, New Territories and Lantau Island account for more than 90% of her total land area. As we know, Hong Kong can be regarded as the capital of skyscrapers, contributed mainly by its compactness with more than 7 million inhabitants and 23 million visitors a year. Other than that, *Hong Kong is also the hometown for Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee, John Woo and Maggie Cheung.*

I strongly recommend you guys flip through this thread with the following accompanying songs so as to learn more about Hong Kong's local culture.



*Accompanying songs as follows:*


http://otl.hssc.edu.hk/~s053541/the_last.mp3

http://cnc.st020.com/st020file165/st3f/0417/32/7.Wma

http://www.26yy.com/music/C/20051237953217/79635016.wma


http://home.js.chinavnet.com/UserBlog/11001503273/20051222124827426.wma

http://www.jiazhouhong.com/docc/music/明星-古巨基.wma


*At last, I would like to declare that all these pictures were collected from different websites.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Let's take a closer look to the skyline of The Pearl In The Orient-Hong Kong.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Western Market was completed in 1906, it served as a market for perishable goods back then. The market has walls of red brick on a granite base, a large, handsome granite arch over its main entrance, and four corner towers highlighted in brickwork. In 1991, the market was stylishly refurbished and now was converted into retail outlets and dancing hall.*

















*MTR Disneyland line is designed for those who intend to visit Hong Kong Disneyland, which was opened late last year.*

















*The Peak Tram is the most convenient and efficient transport tool for people getting to the most prominent icon of HK "The Peak Tower". The Peak Tram system was completed in 1888, but it was originally designed for a small group of rich people in HK during the fledgling stage of its operation, most of citizen were prohibited to use it. After the abolition of this stupid rule in early 20th century, The Peak Tram was soon becoming a "musttry" thing for not only tourists, but locals.*









*Star of the Century: Bruce Lee*
*There is no doubt that Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan are most famous and popular Asian in the world, it's definitely a pity that Bruce lee passed away that early (1973). Although he is dead for more than 30 years, his spirit is still deeply imprinted on our mind, his statue was unveiled in Tsin Sha Tsui in Nov.2005.*


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmm, the sudden interest in promoting a city that's already infamous on SSC ;P


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*The Airport Express serves as a linkage between Hong Kong International Airport and downtown area and it just takes 25 minute at most from the airport to downtown area.*










*The newly-opened Hong Kong Disneyland was unveiled late last year, the number of visitors for its first year is estimated at about 5-7 million. * 
















*This pic was taken in West Kowloon District, the area is already designated for developing a cultural hub. *


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

superchan7 said:


> Hmm, the sudden interest in promoting a city that's already infamous on SSC ;P


infamous or famous?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Hong Kong Trams has been operating since 1904, it is absolutely a classic icon of HK and now runs on North Hong Kong Island between Island East and West with a branch line to Happy Valley. The trams provides us a classic travel experience and are the only double-decker tram fleet in the world.*


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

HK is awesome!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

juan_en_el_valle said:


> HK is awesome!


But too dense in a way.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Do you believe in fate???*










*The Noon-day Gun is a former naval gun mounted on a small enclosed site near the Causeway Bay typhoon shelter, there has been a gun sited in approximately this area ever since the 1860s.

The tradition seems to have originated over an incident in the 1860s when Jardines, who had their main godowns and offices at East Point, has their private militia fire a gun salute to welcome the tycoons' arrival by sea. The Royal Navy thought that such a salute should be reserved only for government officials or senior officers of the armed services. In penance, Jardines has been required to fire a gun at noon ever since, to serve as a time signal.

The firing of the gun is a tourist attraction, a small crowd usually gathers for the daily firing of the gun at noon by an employee of Jardines who are apparently under an obligation to the Hong Kong government to continue to carry out this tradition in perpetuity, even though Hong Kong is no longer the British Crown Colony it was when the tradition started.*










*I come to understand why the car accidents appear in Wan Chai district.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Langham Place @ Mong Kok
Mong Kok is now undergoing redevelopment, revitalization and renewal. After taking a long time for construction, Langham Place was completed in 2004 and has been hailed a new landmark in Mong Kok District. Langham Place serves as a major shopping mall in Mong Kok, its outdoor and interior design are both futuristic, furthermore, the digital ceiling is now a focal point of the mall. *


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*The Jumbo Kingdom is an important member of Melco's Leisure & Entertainment unit. Centred on the Jumbo and Tai Pak Floating Restaurants in Aberdeen Harbour, it is an internationally renowned tourist attraction. As a Hong Kong icon and a premier tourism and fine-dining establishment, Jumbo has regularly been upgraded over the past 30 years. Jumbo recently had a multi-million dollar refurbishment which not only gave the Jumbo a new look, but also transformed it into a theme park on the sea. Jumbo Kingdom is now a modern complex of dining, shopping, sightseeing and cultural attractions - a required stop in any tour of Hong Kong. *


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

MY GOD!!! I love Hong Kong! It is such a beautiful city. Absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

newyorkrunaway1 said:


> MY GOD!!! I love Hong Kong! It is such a beautiful city. Absolutely AMAZING!


Thanks, but some area in HK are undergoing redevelopment or revitalization because of its lack of maintenance.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Love Hongkong from the bottom of my heart and thanks for sharing ! *


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes I am in the United States.

And I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Yes I am in the United States.
> 
> And I appreciate it very much.


Are you studying or working?

When will you be coming back?

I remember you did say that you studied at Island school. Actually, one of my friends is also from Island School named Leslie Tam. Do you know him?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing I remember about Island School is thats where Alice Patten studied


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Indeed a spectacular place .


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Terrence said:


> Are you studying or working?
> 
> When will you be coming back?
> 
> I remember you did say that you studied at Island school. Actually, one of my friends is also from Island School named Leslie Tam. Do you know him?


I'm studying here - I'll be back for the whole summer (June to September). I was also back for Christmas  Had a great time...missed Chinese New Years though.

Actually I went to South Island School. There's a photo thread lower down the page of it. Care to add to it?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*This is former Central Police Station, the barrack block was built in 1864, the other blocks being added between 1910 and 1925.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> I'm studying here - I'll be back for the whole summer (June to September). I was also back for Christmas  Had a great time...missed Chinese New Years though.
> 
> Actually I went to South Island School. There's a photo thread lower down the page of it. Care to add to it?



oic.......But I'm not sure how many schools in HK named "Island School"
btw, I like Chinese Lunar New Year very much too, my favorite festival is Christmas, then closely followed by Lunar New Year.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

There's South Island, West Island and Island.

Likewise in the same order - also partly to do with the fact that the weather is traditionally sh*t during the Lunar New Year - although I've been told it wasn't quite so this time around? (by my parents)


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

Amazing pictures. I'm lovin it  Probably the best city in the world


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

RADULA said:


> I got back from HK a week and a half ago, and I must say that to say the city is vibrant is an understatement. Im surprised there is only 7million people, every aspect of the place is on such a monstrous scale you cant describe in words. Thanks for all pics posted of this incredible city, here is a pano I made.


and which city/country are you from?


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

The pics are working now.

Yes, X'mas is great in HK with all the decorations & now there's X'mas Eve countdown at most places. Chinese New Year, most shops close or charge extra for opening, so not as convenient as X'mas


----------



## waikhplkcc (Apr 2, 2005)

the photoes show a very true side of hk. hk is crowd, sophisticated, modern and a city as a intersection bus for western and chinese culture.

i remember there is a tv programme suggesting that the architectural technology in hk is highest in the world. it's not easy to construct such amount of buildings in such a small space. there's no predecessor. hk is just extraordinary, and may be a clue to solve the problem of overcrowding in the world some centuries later.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> There's South Island, West Island and Island.
> 
> Likewise in the same order - also partly to do with the fact that the weather is traditionally sh*t during the Lunar New Year - although I've been told it wasn't quite so this time around? (by my parents)


I was in HK during the Lunar New Year and the weather was fortunately not sh*t at all.

But I don't like Winter in HK as the view is more hazy than the time during the Summer.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Like you said, Hong Kong is such an exciting place that alot of HKers abroad want to move back!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

trueapprentice said:


> The pics are working now.
> 
> Yes, X'mas is great in HK with all the decorations & now there's X'mas Eve countdown at most places. Chinese New Year, most shops close or charge extra for opening, so not as convenient as X'mas


Yup.......you're right, I was in HK during the Lunar New Year and I was eating out in the first day, then I have been charged extra by 15%.

Btw, the main reason why I like Christmas is also because there are a lot of splendid decorations around the whole city.


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Terrence said:


> Yup.......you're right, I was in HK during the Lunar New Year and I was eating out in the first day, then I have been charged extra by 15%.
> 
> Btw, the main reason why I like Christmas is also because there are a lot of splendid decorations around the whole city.


Yes, especially around Tsim Sha Tsui, Harbour City Always seems to be crowded and are full of X'mas Decorations. I went to Santa Town & saw all those decorations around HSBC, Victoria Square, Lan Kwai Fong as suggested on the discoverhongkong.com website ~ it was quite bustling & they had afew random performances.

What's amazing is the different coloured lights that synchonise outside each skyscraper, i especially liked the colour-changing display of HSBC, it was glowing all sorts of colours


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
> 
> Amazing pictures. I'm lovin it  Probably the best city in the world


Probably it's not the best, but one of the best for me.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Like you said, Hong Kong is such an exciting place that alot of HKers abroad want to move back!


In fact, a lot of my old classmates who emigrated to foreign countries during 1990s have come back to HK now.

I didn't figure out for it, but more than one-third at least


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Ocean Park has been accompanying HKers for almost 30 years, and now it's undergoing revitalization.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> Thanks for the information. Where can i find more songs of this artist, or a site about him (in english)


The Singer is Called Wong Ka Kui, his Band is called BEYOND, of which his younger brother is still a member of.

Try: 

http://home4u.hongkong.com/entertainment/stars/davidip/davidbeyond.html


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

how u people live there? looks too crowded, compact....i didn't like it.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

vincent said:


> wow, even I am surprised by this pic!!


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: This is one of the best pictures I've ever seen!! Amazing. And it's in HK?!

Thanks for the link to the fan site


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

houston_texan said:


> how u people live there? looks too crowded, compact....i didn't like it.


That's very true, HK is too crowded and compact, particularly urban area.
This is one of HK's fatal shortcomings, but it can be offset by its convenience and efficiency.


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

houston_texan said:


> how u people live there? looks too crowded, compact....i didn't like it.


Yes, most living conditions are quite compact but there are many people that live in luxury too, especialy if u are rich & can avoid the spacious houses

living would be same in any other skyscraper-city, urban life is how to accomodate all the many people in one small area !


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

vincent said:


> wow, even I am surprised by this pic!!


In fact, I was also surprised by this pic when I saw it the first time.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

vincent said:


> I remember a few spot in HK that really make me feel like i am in heaven. The Peak park, and the Lantau island bronze statue. Just unbeliveable scene, even for me who knows so much about hk.


Have you heard that The Peak Park is undergoing refurbishment, the blueprint looks really exotic, hopefully it would come out nice.

By the way, pics about your beloved bronze statue of big buddha are upcoming.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Today's special:

http://www.smg.cn/root/radio/101/zt/real/zya.wma

http://www.520vv.com/aaaaamusicwoshishuide8893bb8899hh/vv78/626/25.wma


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Hong Kong Cyberport


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

wow!! a nice park.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how to get to that beautiful beach with the white sand? 

The ones that terrence posted


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Oh my...*










:drool:


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get to that beautiful beach with the white sand?
> 
> The ones that terrence posted


Frankly speaking, I'm not sure where was that pic taken cause the photographer just classified that pic into his/her "Saikung album", and that he/she didn't make further description for the pic. But I reckon the pic should be taken in Tai Long Wan.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get to that beautiful beach with the white sand?
> 
> The ones that terrence posted


Frankly speaking, I'm not sure where was that pic taken cause the photographer just classified that pic into his/her "Saikung album", and that he/she didn't make further description for the pic. But I reckon the pic should be taken in Tai Long Wan.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Terrence said:


> That's very true, HK is too crowded and compact, particularly urban area.
> This is one of HK's fatal shortcomings, but it can be offset by its convenience and efficiency.


I don't have a problem with less space compared to other cities.

But if HK had more land, I doubt that you would see the no. of high-rises and supertalls the city has right now.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG!! This picture is amazing. One of the best I've ever seen from Victoria Hill.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Illadelph said:


> Hong Kong is A Magnificient City!!! The King of Skyscrapers!!!! Bruce Lee was one of my favorite actors from the early to mid 70's.. No one believed of is passing there was all types of rumors going around at that time.. Anyway Hong Kong is the King of Skyscrapers!!!!


Yup....but some HKers are fed up of skyscrapers already, as we can see there are toooooooooooooo many skyscrapers in HK, some HKers prefer to have less skyscrapers in HK, but I know a lot of people from mainland China are struggling for the number of skyscrapers in their cities simultaneously.

By the way, I think Bruce Lee is unique, it's impossible to find anyone to replace him.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Skybean said:


> *Oh my...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be frank, no matter what Skybean posts, his pics are always awesome.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Here is another similar photo from Wikipedia. Which one do you think is better?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

OMG!!!!!! HK is absolutely stunning!!!!!. That's what money can do.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

cmoonflyer said:


> *Love Hongkong from the bottom of my heart and thanks for sharing ! *


I second that :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If I didn't love HK, I would have lived somewhere else


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

ABSOULUTELY AMAZING AND INCREDIBLE
Hong kong at its best!!!!!!!
live it luv it


----------



## _KGV_ (May 5, 2006)

wow, Hong Kong it´s full of energy


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

_*Bun Festival - Experience a Cultural Shock!

Said to be a hundred years history, every year in May all people on the Cheung Chau Island celebrated the BUN FESTIVAL. A celebration dominated by sweet buns is quite a spectacle, and it is one not to be missed. 

Enormous bamboo towers studded with sweet bun and opera shows dominate the grounds near the Pak Tai Temple, where the main festivities take place. The festival that lasts for about a week climaxes with a large, colourful street procession, which features costumed children on stilts in a carnival atmosphere that winds its way through the streets. * _


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

they need to recycle the buns !


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

*Today's special:*

http://v.qingyinyue.com/wma2/2005/01/0038/16.wma


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> I'm now 16 years old, but before the collage I'll visit HK.
> Warsaw isn't realy beautiful, becouse many buildings were destroyed in the II World War, but there are some nice old buildings (like Hotel Polonia, Pasta, and houses in Srodmiescie). There are also skyscrapers (look at my topic: Bylem na 27 pietrze... ). I think that Cracow is the most beautiful city in Poland, and from Warsaw is it only 2h and 45 minutes with the InterCity, so it isn't a problem to go there for one or two days.


It's a pity that a lot of valuable heritage in HK were also destroyed due to the invasion of Japan during the Second World War. I haven't been to Warsaw before, but from the pictures I've seen, Warsaw looks quite beautiful with good preservation of heritage. In most of Asian's perspective, Warsaw, Prague and Budapest should be referred to as the best cities in Eastern Europe.


----------



## serdar alt (May 2, 2006)

I want thank you every one that posting those amazing HK wiews.
I always want to visit HK and maybe live in.
One day I will visit and I hope I will find a chance to live in.

You are very lucky...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW!! It's a realy good place to take a picture!! Where is it??


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong Fire Department thingamagic at Tin Hau - it's where the highway/flyover towards North Point and Island East starts off.


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

Hong Kong always looks so facinating and unique!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> If I didn't love HK, I would have lived somewhere else


never had a chance to visit HK. What a damn pity!!! :sleepy:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> never had a chance to visit HK. What a damn pity!!! :sleepy:


You should visit HK one of these days. The fare from Bangkok to HK are some of the cheapest in South East Asia.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

**"chest" fixed this panorama up a bit for me..*


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

serdar alt said:


> I want thank you every one that posting those amazing HK wiews.
> I always want to visit HK and maybe live in.
> One day I will visit and I hope I will find a chance to live in.
> 
> You are very lucky...


Hope to see you visiting HK asap (^o^)


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I've been looking for a good Hong Kong picture thread!! Amazing pictures!!!!!!!!! And I'll be able to see it for myself on the 27th July!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## van3423 (Apr 27, 2006)

wow! what a beauty. more pics pls.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

oh glorious hong kong... why do you torment me with your beauty. neverfear we shall be together at some point


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## black_sebaa (May 24, 2006)

I like Hong Kong because it's a big city, have skyscraper and a beautiful skyline.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

london-b said:


> I've been looking for a good Hong Kong picture thread!! Amazing pictures!!!!!!!!! And I'll be able to see it for myself on the 27th July!!! Can't wait!!


I hope you would have a memorable trip in HK then, but I want to tell you that it would be extremely humid during the Summer, moreover, the weather varys with typhoons very often.

If you want to get more tips before travelling to HK, you can click on this weblink www.discoverhongkong.com, which might help gather more latest information.

By the way, please feel free asking for advise on HK forum.


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

*lol*



houston_texan said:


> texas is much better.


hahaa talk about convenience, efficiency, modernity, culture, shopping, dinning, access between city and country sides, wealth, people, Hong Kong kicks taxes' ass!


----------



## ScraperLine (May 29, 2006)

Nice pic, HK is so huge


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm still in LA and I really miss HK alot!!! In fact here, I haven't met anyone yet from HK (except Spicytimothy). I'm homesick!!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I'm still in LA and I really miss HK alot!!! In fact here, I haven't met anyone yet from HK (except Spicytimothy). I'm homesick!!!!


You should've gone to the UK. A whole lot of us had a blast for a month!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> You should've gone to the UK. A whole lot of us had a blast for a month!


My plan for this trip is NYC but I decided to stop by LA for a week since I don't wanna fly 17 hours!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> My plan for this trip is NYC but I decided to stop by LA for a week since I don't wanna fly 17 hours!


We used to have a forumer in the NYC area - a couple hours from there in fact. I met up with him two summers ago. Too bad he's on the West Coast now.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> We used to have a forumer in the NYC area - a couple hours from there in fact. I met up with him two summers ago. Too bad he's on the West Coast now.


I'm in West Coast now. I'm trying to contact Spicytimothy but I'm getting an answering machine.


----------



## jose_kwan (Apr 5, 2005)

alrite ... anyone from san francisco bay area ???
haa haa ...
it always surprises me ... like there r so many hk ppl studying abroad ...
n ... every one seem to be so damn well off ...


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm in the south bay.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

WANCH said:


> I'm in West Coast now. I'm trying to contact Spicytimothy but I'm getting an answering machine.



haha u should've left a return #! lol 

sry i've been busy  It was a great weekend  how was urs Wanch? Enjoyed LA?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> haha u should've left a return #! lol
> 
> sry i've been busy  It was a great weekend  how was urs Wanch? Enjoyed LA?


Oh yeah. I was a long weekend though for you guys since it's Memorial Day. I spend most of it in Venice Beach and Santa Monica


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Kaitak747 said:


>


Is it rice? how they keep it togerther?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've seen rice burger advertisements in China as well. It's probably packed together so tight that the rice stick together.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

生有限、活無限。

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmftKvGhGCc


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Terrence said:


> Normally it just take less than an hour to Sai kung, NT and outlying islands from downtown area. By the way, I never expected our natural scenery is impressive in their eyes.



*Great thread so am bumping it up *

Hong Kong's natural scenery is impressive by any standards; even more so because they've never been to Hong Kong before, and as is it's reputation that when you think of Hong Kong you think 'big bustling crowded (albeit beautiful) city with no peace'.

And yea, usually it takes about 30mins to 40 minutes or so - hence at it's worst it's about an hour.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

What is this??


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Asian stonehenges.


----------



## arQ (Jun 7, 2006)

I have no idea what is it
but I like it


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Castle_Bravo said:


> What is this??


Here is the description of The Wisdom Path by HK Tourism Commission



In June 2002, the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region received the donation of an original calligraphy featuring the "Prajna Paramita Hrdaya Sutra" (Heart Sutra) from Professor Jao Tsung-I, an internationally renowned master with outstanding achievements in both academic research and art, who wished to have the calligraphy transformed into an outdoor large-scale carving. The masterpiece is reproduced in the form of a large-scale outdoor wood inscription on a natural slope at the foot of Lantau Peak near Ngong Ping of Lantau Island. The tranquillity of the natural environment of the site would enable visitors to appreciate the masterpiece which combines art and philosophy.

The project was completed in May 2005.

The Wisdom Path

While on a visit to China in 1980, Professor Jao Tsung-I saw the Buddhist stone carvings of the Vajracchedika Prajnaparamita Sutra on Mount Taishan in Shandong. This inspired Professor Jao to create a monumental calligraphic work of the Heart Sutra. The Heart Sutra is a treasured text revered by Confucians, Buddhists and Taoists alike. It is written in a simple and concise manner, yet its message is truly profound. 

Professor Jao completed this calligraphy of Heart Sutra in 2002, and dedicated it to the people of Hong Kong in June the same year. The work is now presented in the form of a large-scale wood inscription display in an outdoor environment. The calligraphy has been carved on to wooden columns reminiscent of bamboo tiles (zhujian) used for writing in ancient times.

In order to reflect the profound wisdom of the Heart Sutra and to impose the two-dimensional calligraphy into a three-dimensional architecture naturally, the thirty-eight timber columns with inscription of the Heart Sutra have been arranged to correspond to the topography of the landscape, and in a figure-of-eight configuration (i.e. the symbol of infinty "∞") symbolising infinity. The column located at the highest point of the hill is left blank to suggest the concept of "emptiness" (Sunyata), a key theme in the Heart Sutra.

Introduction to the Heart Sutra

The full title of this sutra is Prajna-paramita Heart Sutra of which Prajna-paramita is a Sanskrit term. Prajna means wisdom, paramita means perfection; accordingly, Prajna-paramita means "the perfection of Wisdom". This sutra is more briefly named the Heart Sutra. It is called the "Heart" in as much as it subsumes the essence of the Perfection of Wisdom of the Buddha. It is the best known Mahayana sutra, and, at 260 words, it is also the shortest.

The Heart Sutra articulates the doctrine of 'emptiness'. But this 'emptiness' must not be understood as the denial of phenomenal existence - it is not nihilism. What it teaches is that everything is dependently arisen from conditions: an event (a 'thing') occurs if and only if the adequacy of conditions obtains. Since everything is dependently arisen, there is no such thing as an eternally abiding entity. The doctrine of emptiness also spells out the relativity of all views. When one acquires this Wisdom of 'emptiness', one will realize that all physical and mental events are in a constant process of change, and accordingly everything can be changed by modifying the conditions. Understanding the relativity of all standpoints will also prevent one from becoming irrationally attached to things. In this way, one will come to be free from all mental obstructions, and attain to perfect harmony and bliss. At the same time, with the understanding that all are dependently arisen, one will treasure and make good use of the conditions that are available, realizing the ideal of benefiting oneself and others.

Calligraphy of Heart Sutra

Professor Jao Tsung-I is a scholar, poet, qin (zither) player, painter and calligrapher. He is highly regarded for his talents which seamlessly embody the essence of Chinese culture. His attainments in art and scholastic cultivation are equally admirable. He has absorbed the spirit of the ancient masters and enriched traditional Chinese calligraphy by developing a uniquely personal style of writing.

The profoundest teaching of the Heart Sutra is "non attachment or unhindered-ness of the mind", truly exemplified in the qualities of modesty and open-mindedness we find in Professor Jao. The original size of each character measures two feet by two feet. Professor Jao used a huge goat's hair brush to create unrestricted and vigorous brushstrokes that reveal an open and free heart in harmony with the whole cosmo.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> *Great thread so am bumping it up *
> 
> Hong Kong's natural scenery is impressive by any standards; even more so because they've never been to Hong Kong before, and as is it's reputation that when you think of Hong Kong you think 'big bustling crowded (albeit beautiful) city with no peace'.
> 
> And yea, usually it takes about 30mins to 40 minutes or so - hence at it's worst it's about an hour.


Haha, thanks for your continual support to this thread, but the "HK skyline extravaganza" thread becomes the hottest thread at the moment, so I decided to give way until that fxxxxxx............................


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for info. BTW It's a realy nice, "modern" project, but it looks like Stonehenge


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Kaitak747 said:


> Haha, thanks for your continual support to this thread, but the "HK skyline extravaganza" thread becomes the hottest thread at the moment, so I decided to give way until that fxxxxxx............................


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it a picture from your room  ??
BTW: It looks good, but it must be very loud there


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually you're mistaken, it's not very loud at all above about the 5th/6th floors.


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Heart Sutra = "Sum Ging" in cantonese ?

i think that The Wisdom Path, looks like the ancient martial arts 武俠 setting in the old chinese novels of "Gum Yoong" 金庸


----------



## nanonano (Dec 5, 2005)

I was at Hong Kong last month!


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

I see that the new stock for the Tung Chung Line has arrived.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Aren't those the refurbished old rolling stock?


----------



## UncleRando (Jul 3, 2006)

I just cant wait to one day visit the great city of Hong Kong!!!! Looks to be one of the coolest urban environments in the world.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> ^ Aren't those the refurbished old rolling stock?


Those are the brand new K-Train which were designed to cope with the additional passenger influx of Tung Chung Line after the opening of Ogong Ping 360.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

cmoonflyer said:


> *Love Hongkong from the bottom of my heart and thanks for sharing ! *



so do I, absolutely.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

Kaitak747 said:


> Those are the brand new K-Train which were designed to cope with the additional passenger influx of Tung Chung Line after the opening of Ogong Ping 360.


hkskyline, those train are new from korea (same as those in Kwun tong line). The most noticable feature are the totally imbedded door (to reduce interior noise), and front of the train looks different too.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

vincent said:


> hkskyline, those train are new from korea (same as those in Kwun tong line). The most noticable feature are the totally imbedded door (to reduce interior noise), and front of the train looks different too.


AFAIK, all of the newer stocks operating the MTR network operate using "plug" doors. The only stock that uses sliding rather than plug doors are the M-Train stock, which make up most of the operating stock and operate on the Island, Tseung Kwan O, Kwun Tong and Tsuen Wan Lines.


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

pics by moi


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Randolphan, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DubbaG (Feb 18, 2003)

Great!


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

^^ new wallpaper!! weeeeeee


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Sexas said:


> ^^ new wallpaper!! weeeeeee



Very nice indeed!


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

YEA! I'm going back to HK in few months, need to renew my HK ID card...can't wait


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Joe_centennial said:


> I always wanted to visit Hong Kong, but mostly i am concerned about the availability of halal food, i do want to taste the local dishes (especially dim sum) but if there's anywhere i can find the halal one i'd be glad to pack my luggage and head to Hong Kong a.s.a.p!


That won't be a problem. There's a nice place in Tsim Sha Tsui where they have good shawarma / halal. It's actually a Turkish eatery


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

i love hk all the way


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I really do mis Hong Kong! Here are a few not quite full size photos I took (of 100's)


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> That won't be a problem. There's a nice place in Tsim Sha Tsui where they have good shawarma / halal. It's actually a Turkish eatery



Is that the one near South Seas Centre?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wah! Heung Kong Hou leng ah!!!!


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

zergcerebrates said:


> Wah! Heung Kong Hou leng ah!!!!


Yeh, it's truly one beautiful sight.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's my contribution (since I don't know where to put these)


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Fantastic picture showcasing the Rising Kowloon Skyline:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

amazing pics of hk!!


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

This thread is fantastic 

I'm visiting Hong Kong in January and I can't wait, I've always wanted to see the city.

And I think it's great that Ocean Park is doing better than Disneyland, it seems to be a Hong Kong institution so I'm glad that it's continuing to grow.

You guys are great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

city_thing said:


> This thread is fantastic
> 
> I'm visiting Hong Kong in January and I can't wait, I've always wanted to see the city.
> 
> ...


Yes Ocean Park is doing better cause people would prefer seeing live animals than cartoon ones


----------



## classhopper (Oct 25, 2004)

I love HK!!


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Hong Kong makes me go "Oh my God"


----------



## herenthere (Jan 18, 2006)

I just heard that the old Star Ferry pier will be dismantled. Won't they save it for historical purposes!?!hno:


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

herenthere said:


> I just heard that the old Star Ferry pier will be dismantled. Won't they save it for historical purposes!?!hno:


Although there are lots of ppl struggling for the conservation of the pier, I'm sure the pier will be demolished soon.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

herenthere said:


> I just heard that the old Star Ferry pier will be dismantled. Won't they save it for historical purposes!?!hno:


Yes operations stopped at the Central Star Ferry pier. Actually i really sucks but it caused awareness to HKers in preserving historical buildings and places.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Historic preservation of Hong Kong's old buildings was long active before the Star Ferry move. Interestingly, the talk so far has been concentrated on a potential drop in business due to the location of the new terminus.

Nevertheless, the Star Ferry experience is still alive and well.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> Historic preservation of Hong Kong's old buildings was long active before the Star Ferry move. Interestingly, the talk so far has been concentrated on a potential drop in business due to the location of the new terminus.
> 
> Nevertheless, the Star Ferry experience is still alive and well.


Historic presercation does have a relatively long history in Hong Kong, but the public awareness raises in the recent years only.

The Star Ferry suddenly becomes so hot is also due to its location inside the Central Reclamination Phase II. Organizations and community have been protesting the reclamination for years, but no one has ever say anything about preseving the existing structures if the protest doesn't work. And it's obvious now, reclaimination is going as well as torning down everything in the way. For a lot of people, it's a double loses.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

The new park looks very peace and pretty. Awesome!!!
But it is smaller than I thought.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

> The new park looks very peace and pretty. Awesome!!!
> But it is smaller than I thought.


Where is this new park located ??


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

The Rickshaws are struggling to survive, when I was a kid, there use to be piles of Rickshaws parked at the Old Ferry Pier Terminal, it's hard to imagine where they can find business when the pier demolishes.

The Govt needs to preserve the business of Rickshaws, it is an intricate part of the fabric of Hong Kong's society


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

trueapprentice said:


> Where is this new park located ??


Diamond Hill across form Chi Nin Nunnery.


----------



## herenthere (Jan 18, 2006)

I just visited Chi Lin Nunnery this past August. The bad part was that you could see the high-rises in the distance. The site of apartments in the background of a temple really does disturb the view. Oh, and the crosswalk signals across from Hollywood Plaza (mall) take a looooong time to change.

I still remember taking my first Star Ferry trip...so intriguing.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

herenthere said:


> I just visited Chi Lin Nunnery this past August. The bad part was that you could see the high-rises in the distance. The site of apartments in the background of a temple really does disturb the view. Oh, and the crosswalk signals across from Hollywood Plaza (mall) take a looooong time to change.
> 
> I still remember taking my first Star Ferry trip...so intriguing.



HK is too dense in a way, so it's almost impossible for anyone getting rid of seeing the high-rises at the peaceful temples and nunnerys.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

EricIsHim said:


> The new park looks very peace and pretty. Awesome!!!
> But it is smaller than I thought.


I totally agree, but it's still worth to visit, right?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Kaitak747 said:


> HK is too dense in a way, so it's almost impossible for anyone getting rid of seeing the high-rises at the peaceful temples and nunnerys.


There are still some temples and nunnerys in the NT and on Lantau you can find that peaceful atmosphere; but they are usually hard to get to by public transportation. More likely you need to hike there.

Your comment makes me think about Disneyland. I remember Disney's idea of settling in Penny Bay was becuase you "can't" see any highrise for the most part and possibly no airplanes. But if you have been there, you can see a plane flying over the mountain every few minutes and you can see Central and Discovery Bay from shore.

You can only find no highrise in sight if you are in the center of a country park.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

The pics are a bit too large but anyway they are very nice. Thanks!!


----------



## Capoeira (Nov 22, 2006)

hong kong is awesome


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

> also i will spend 1 week in shanghai (by the way i thought it was Shanghai they called the pearl of Orient and not HK)


HK's called "The Oriental Pearl" ~ dont' know if that's the same as the Pearl of the Orient.



> WHAT IS the weather in those both cities at this time of the year (3-17 february)


In HK at worst it'll be about 5 C. At its warmest about 20 C (during the day). It also tends to be rainy/sleety around then.



> and what about chinese new year, is it at this time it will occur ?


Not sure when this year's CNY is.



> and last question, the illuminations of the buildings in the Port of HK, is it all year round or only at Christmas season


Victoria Harbour, it's called "The Symphony of Lights" and it's an all year round 8 PM show. If you make it in time for CNY (Chinese New Year), you'll also be entertained with fireworks.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Symphony of Lights takes place every night.

The weather around February is cool, ranging from 15C-25C. Bring a jacket.


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

ok thanx Hk skyline and _00_deathscar for that great info...can't wait till february


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Chinese New Year is on Feb 17 thru 20th in 2007.


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

OK thanx, so bad i will just be gone


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Could always extend your stay


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> Could always extend your stay


No cause my vacation days are already closed and booked...but hopefully i'll get the flavour of pre-New year celebrations...


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Kaitak747 said:


>


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice updates.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Ngong Ping 360 is a death trap.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

June 3rd, a week before it got shut down until further notice. :lol: 
Can't wait to have the cable car comes back and ride it.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*Hong Kong Science and Technology Park*


----------



## herenthere (Jan 18, 2006)

So is HKSTP a research or business centre?


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

herenthere said:


> So is HKSTP a research or business centre?


HKSTP is now playing a leading role for Hong Kong to become a major international centre of innovation and technology development in the focused clusters, and a hub for high value-adding, skill-intensive manufacturing and service industry capacities.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

KCRC


hkskyline said:


>





hkskyline said:


> By *"K...KR4210"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

^ That is so disgusting...


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## CybaSumo (Apr 29, 2008)

as expected in hong kong! really really stunning! i love hong kong especially at night! can't wait to go back there!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

I definetely should have visited this thread sooner, I love the double decker trams!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

中西合璧 城乡兼盛


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updates :cheers:


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Terrence said:


> In terms of its total land area, HK is not big indeed.


In my eyes, HK is small by its area while not too small by its population
Also in my mind, except the futurist-style skyscraper group and material prosperity, the most successful or attatractive of HK is its excellent combination of culture between oriental and occidental ,which shows an icon to the whole world and just makes Hk unique...


----------

